# Pigeon with a cut on his wing



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry but i am in too much hurry to go through all threads so i am just posting a new one...so here i was sitting in my room and a pigeon came and sat on the door...but when i moved..he panicked and started flying from one place to another...seeing the situation i tried to switch off the fan in my room but unfortunately he came in contact of the fan and fell down on the floor...then my father picked him up and first examined the wounds ..there were 2 cuts on his wing and i think near his tail..so first we cleaned him with anti septic liquid and applied some betadine (ointment)...then we tried to feed him water.. i think he drink a little ...but when we tried to make him stand on his feet...he wan unable to do so and flipped down to his back ..so we let him in that position only....after some time he started slowly closing his eyes and i think he fell asleep and after half an hour he is showing little movement with his head...and yes he is continuously moving his beak slowly...plz help
(i am trying to provide hm warmth as mentioned in one of the threads by putting rice in socks)...


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there! That's so hard on you, I can see why you feel scared.

As far as impact injuries go, some general advice is that if a bird recovers within an hour, they will probably be ok without any help. If they take longer, they might be in trouble. This goes for things like car strikes etc.

When you say the beak is moving, does it look like it is experiencing difficulty breathing?

Keep it warm, have water close by in a bowl. Do you have anything to feed it (not now, but maybe tomorrow or if it gets well)?


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

as i observe..now he is breathing slowly..more like normal!!


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

when i set him free a little..he tries to move but falls on his side...its to pitiful..


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

no improvement ..he is just sitting at one place


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you think he was sick to begin with, or is his behaviour all because of the impact with the fan?

I hope he'll be ok.


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

actually he was quite normal...sat on my door every day...but today somehow he entered my room and this happened


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

should i remove cotton and bandage!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would remove the bandage, and if you can post a picture of the wound, it sounds like you are handling it well.. keep him on some heat and rest for now, perhaps later you can get a small deep dish and put some water in it.. role him in a towel like a burrito and have someone help you with that and dip his beak in the water up to the nostrils but not over them and see if he sucks up some water..sometimes they do if you are patient..if not try again the next day.. if he does not then post back to see how we can get liquids in him without you asperating him.


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

tried to remove his bandage but he tries to move and i think hurts himself...so i am thinking to put on bandage for some time....yeah he drank some water in the morning as you said...
may be i will send him to vet tomorrow


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dagardivyanshu said:


> tried to remove his bandage but he tries to move and i think hurts himself...so i am thinking to put on bandage for some time....yeah he drank some water in the morning as you said...
> may be i will send him to vet tomorrow


If you have a vet who will treat him then by all means that is your first choice if you feel unsure of his care.


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah but a proper vet is too far from my home..so thats one problem...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dagardivyanshu said:


> yeah but a proper vet is too far from my home..so thats one problem...


you need to make up your mind, no need to waste time here if you are going to the vet..if not then keep us posted of his state.


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

ok i will post his condition after some time...


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

thnx for the support till now!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dagardivyanshu said:


> thnx for the support till now!


I think you took that wrong.. I was refering to you having wasted your time..not mine. all is well..but yes, if you mention a vet then we need to know what you are doing..so it does not get complicated...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please post a picture of the wing if not going to the vet. there may be more to tell you from it.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

dagardivyanshu, from what ive read, the bird was hit by the fan so appart from obvious injuries, he may well be suffering from concusion and some nerve damage if his back (above the tail) has been hit also.
Irrespective of visual injuries, It can take sometime for a bird to regain full mobility after a collision like this. I recently rescued a bird that was hit by a car. No apparent damage to wings or legs, but both legs were inactive and he could not control them or stand on them. It took 3 days of rest & general care, but eventually regained the use both legs. 
If you do take him to a vet, please do not let vet tell you best thing is to put to sleep. Even if a leg is broken, it can heal & the bird can usually make a good recovery.
As regards the wing, does it feel broken, or is it just cut ?.
Even if it is not broken, he may not move it if it is injured, and any movement could also be restricted by the injury to his back.
Best thing thing to do at the moment is keep him secure and comfortable in a box where he can see whats going on, but is also relatively quiet & undisturbed.
By all means provide him with a heat source that he can choose to be beside or not, but do not force him to sit on the heat as this is NOT good for a bird with concussion.
Pics of the bird & injuries would be helpful.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> I recently rescued a bird that was hit by a car. No apparent damage to wings or legs, but both legs were inactive and he could not control them or stand on them. It took 3 days of rest & general care, but eventually regained the use both legs.


Dear Bob,

Thanks heaps for sharing that info & also well done! I sometimes come across birds hit by cars that seem to have paralysed legs, and when I've handed them over to wildlife carers, they were always put to sleep immediately. I have wondered if that is the only solution and now you've answered my question- thank you!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Dear Bob,
> 
> Thanks heaps for sharing that info & also well done! I sometimes come across birds hit by cars that seem to have paralysed legs, and when I've handed them over to wildlife carers, they were always put to sleep immediately. I have wondered if that is the only solution and now you've answered my question- thank you!


Its something i've just noticed over time watching some of the ones Ive found, especialy with the latest one (Bouncer), who I really didnt expect to live as his injuries looked more internal, (there was blood coming out of his mouth) & his legs were totally limp & dead feeling although not broken.
I Think the paralysis is due to pressure on nerves from other swollen areas, not even necessarily near the legs. 
Metacalm as well as relieving pain, also helps reduce swelling so maybe this could help speed up the process.
It may not be the case all of the time, but certainly I feel they need to be given more time & care to give them a chance.
With Bouncer, although both legs and feet were limp, he could curl his toes although had no grip in them. (having said that, the way a birds tendons are connected, toes can curl when you move its leg, even in a dead bird)
He got power back to one leg after a couple of days although the second leg took longer. (When he sat down I had to keep moving his bad leg back under him as it just stuck out to the side or back)
Had him about a month now & both his legs & grip are very strong.


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

Quazar said:


> dagardivyanshu, from what ive read, the bird was hit by the fan so appart from obvious injuries, he may well be suffering from concusion and some nerve damage if his back (above the tail) has been hit also.
> Irrespective of visual injuries, It can take sometime for a bird to regain full mobility after a collision like this. I recently rescued a bird that was hit by a car. No apparent damage to wings or legs, but both legs were inactive and he could not control them or stand on them. It took 3 days of rest & general care, but eventually regained the use both legs.
> If you do take him to a vet, please do not let vet tell you best thing is to put to sleep. Even if a leg is broken, it can heal & the bird can usually make a good recovery.
> As regards the wing, does it feel broken, or is it just cut ?.
> ...


i can connect all the things you said with my bird...and i think you are right , the impact of collision was too high for him...but till evening he was little bit responding us by moving head etc . Now, i have send him to vet...hope he will be better than before!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the injuries, please update.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bob - regarding Bouncer, you have done amazingly well. He truly is very lucky, you've nursed him to excellent health, now look at him! Full of life, full of joy!

Daga - How is the little birdie? Hope everything is ok...

PS: I'm so happy to see Treesa's post - haven't seen you for a while - and you're one of the SUPER experts!! So glad you're back!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> PS: I'm so happy to see Treesa's post - haven't seen you for a while - and you're one of the SUPER experts!! So glad you're back!


Thank you, it is nice to be here, been very busy....I am not a super anything, just learned from practicing and from others......


----------



## dagardivyanshu (Apr 3, 2012)

I sent him to the vet....they said they will free him after he recovers...i think he would be perfect by now...


----------

